# 128-bit WEP configuration?

## mtrunnell

Has anyone configured their wireless card to work with a 128-bit wireless encryption protocol (WEP)?  Where do you put your key?  What config files to edit?  Or, should I pass an argument to the card with insmod?

TIA,

Matt

----------

## fafhrd

If you are using the pcmcia-cs package (kernel drivers or package drivers), then

1) 

```
emerge wireless-tools
```

2) edit /etc/pcmcia/wireless.opts as appropriate

3) stop-start your pcmcia system

I actually backed up the file, and created my own; too many examples in there made the file difficult to quickly read.  However, you should be able to create a nice group of settings for your card with the examples provided.

Be aware that the pcmcia-cs package uses iwconfig from the wireless-tools packge to initialize the wireless settings, so you will need that package.

Oh, I almost forgot: the setting in that file you are looking for is  *Quote:*   

> KEY=0000-0000-00

  or something of the like.  The file offers lots of examples.

----------

## Banjo Gentooie

Yes, except that is the 40 (64) bit key.  A 104 bit key (128) is

xxxx-xxxx-xxxx-xxxx-xxxx-xxxx-xx

You can use s:String to generate a key, however this doesn't generate the same key as putting a string in Windows does.

Incidentally, I got better results with wlan-ng than with wireless tools and orinoco_cs.  I'm considering making an ebuild for this but it won't be easy as it depends on built kernel sources and also pcmcia-cs sources.

----------

## mtrunnell

 *Banjo Gentooie wrote:*   

> Yes, except that is the 40 (64) bit key.  A 104 bit key (128) is
> 
> xxxx-xxxx-xxxx-xxxx-xxxx-xxxx-xx
> 
> 

 

Is it necessary to put the dashes in there?

 *Banjo Gentooie wrote:*   

> 
> 
> You can use s:String to generate a key, however this doesn't generate the same key as putting a string in Windows does.
> 
> 

 

Um, what do you mean by 'generate'?  Do you mean 'specify'?  My key line looks like:

KEY="s:XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX"

 *Banjo Gentooie wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Incidentally, I got better results with wlan-ng than with wireless tools and orinoco_cs.  I'm considering making an ebuild for this but it won't be easy as it depends on built kernel sources and also pcmcia-cs sources.

 

Well, while an ebuild would be great, a detailed howto would be almost just as good.  People have posted conflicting instructions on how to use pcmcia_cs or wlan-ng, and what the differences are regarding gentoo's support of either.  I can't find it spelled out anywhere very clearly.

I would be more than happy to work with you to make a WEP HOWTO once I get things working.

----------

